# My pack



## cjmills7277 (May 3, 2014)

Tori- GSD 1 yr. 3 months
Gretta-GSD/ Lab mix rescue 1 yr. 9 months
Jax- GSD 10 weeks


----------



## cjmills7277 (May 3, 2014)

I tried uploading like 9 pictures but it only posted the last one. Is there a trick to uploading more than one picture at a tine from iPad?


----------



## cjmills7277 (May 3, 2014)

More pics


----------



## cjmills7277 (May 3, 2014)

And more


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

My iPad only allows me to attach one photo at a time, too. If you figure out a way around it, let me know!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Not just a problem for Ipad, you need to use photobucket or some other pic site. Great looking pack though!


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Beautiful pack!

Are you from SC?? Looks like a clemson jersey


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## CWhitney (Oct 14, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## cjmills7277 (May 3, 2014)

Yes, Taylors SC. We are big Tiger fans. Gretta wanted to be a Clemson cheerleader for Halloween lol


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

You have a beautiful pack!!!


----------



## cjmills7277 (May 3, 2014)

Ears are starting to come up:wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Good looking pack!  




cjmills7277 said:


> Yes, Taylors SC. We are big Tiger fans. Gretta wanted to be a Clemson cheerleader for Halloween lol


Go Clemson!  Ruger's first collar at 7 weeks was a tiny Clemson one.


----------

